# Broken legged calf, what next?



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

I managed to save this calf, he had two broken legs at birth, both on right side. Front leg broken below knee so vet was able to cast. Back leg broken above hock. Couldn't afford to have it pinned, so the vet made a Thomas Schroeder splint. Look it up if you haven't heard of it, pretty interesting.

Baby is now 7 weeks old. Cast removed, front leg is healed. Vet tried to modify the TS splint on back leg for his growth, but it just seemed to be putting him in distress, twisting sideways, couldn't keep bandages on with him chewing, so I took splint off a few days later.

His back leg curves in obviously from the way the splint worked, and the way his leg was broken, not a clean break, it was at an angle and eventually a sharp bone point worked through the skin. Vet went in and cut off the sharp point, so there's a scab. Tried to keep that wound covered, but calf would just chew and chew at it til he worked bandage down. Vet said leave the bandage off, so calf has been naked for last several days. His other back leg curves out from taking all the weight. 

My main concern is how the back broken leg is bowing in. His stifle joint pushes into his belly when he walks, and runs. I'm keeping him in a small shed space most of the time, doctors orders are to keep him confined. But we are both miserable in confinement, so I let him out to exercise a little each day in small pen. I hope eventually his muscles and tendons will get some strength in that leg and bring his stifle back out to a fairly normal position. 

Anyone else have a calf with similar break on back leg and have good news to report? It's above hock, below stifle. Vet seems to think the bone will regenerate eventually. Right now it's bowing in a lot, but he thinks the break is healed and it's the stifle joint that's wobbling. Calf is obviously dropped hip to the broken side. Will he straighten up once the muscle and tendon strengthen? I think so, but would like to hear others opinions/experience.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Without meaning to seem unkind, 
it truly sounds like his prognosis is not very good.
Looking at his quality of life 
and weighing that against your possible gain from keeping him going
may be very difficult.
I think it is the most humane thing to just end his suffering while he is still mobile.

The right thing is often the most difficult one.
I am sorry.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

The important question is: does your vet or yourself feel that he is in pain? If he is I would agree with gone-a-milkin.

I have no compunction about keeping animals that have problems as long as they are not in pain, or if they are in the short term, they will heal and live a good life. The best person to ask is your vet who sounds as though they too have put a lot of effort into this calf - and it's probably been a learning curve for them.

The fact that he is walking and running bodes well but if you want to persevere with this calf, do as the vet suggests. Don't let him move around too much, it may seem hard to keep him confined but if you don't the healing will take much longer and could do irreversible damage.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Young animals heal fast, and you've already put him through the wringer so I would be inclined to give him a chance to see how he does at this point. I will say I probably would have put him down in the first place, with two breaks. I had one once with a busted lower leg (Mom stepped on her after she was born) and I splinted it and after the splint came off, the calf was perfect.

Be prepared to put him down, though, if they leg gives way as he gains weight. I assume you are just trying to get him to butchering age?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

IMO as long as the Thomas Schroeder splint remains in place the calf will recover. I have over time had calves to have a broken leg and I have never had one that did not heal and to where it was observable even at a short distance. As stated above, calves heal fast.


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

The vet thinks the back leg is solid, that the bone has healed, and it's just the stifle joint that's unstable. I'm assuming this is from lack of use and once he gets muscle built back up, and tendons, it will improve. That's why I wondered if anyone else had similar experience with the Thomas Schroeder. Since it had his leg in traction, he had to keep that foot out to the side, and not being a solid cast, it let the break bow inward and heal that way.

Agmantoo, I took the splint off a few days after vet tried to readjust it since calf had outgrown it and was no longer in traction. After that it just wasn't working right, was twisting and really started rubbing the calf badly in several places. He did seem to be in distress at that point, and the splint seemed to be doing more harm than good. The vet had said leaving it off was an option, so I took it off.

He doesn't seem to be in any pain now. In the beginning there were times he would grind his teeth, and he doesn't do that anymore. So I don't think he's suffering at all. He eats well, poops well, and wants to play. Main question is about the muscles and tendons strengthening and pulling that leg back to a more natural position eventually. Agmantoo, you have used the TS splint in the past?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have seen a TS splint that worked but on a smaller animal than a calf. On larger animals the success is not as good IMO. I would have done as you did and removed the splint. It is imperative that the movement at the fracture remain fixed. That is hard to accomplish with a calf. I remain with the opinion that the animal will heal. Here are some pics with a larger animal than you have that survived and you can also see the "fix" that was attempted initially. You need to keep in mind that even if the healing is not perfection that the animal is not required to perform tasks other than seeking food and water and to survive a short life span. It doesn't matter if it is the last animal to the paddock or feed bunk or to the water source. The damaged area will bond and the tissue around the fracture will regenerate. I dressed a deer that had at least 6 inches of aluminum arrow shaft and a 3 bladed arrow head embedded through its shoulder blade and lodged in between its vertebra. The deer exhibited no visible handicap and was killed as it trotted across a meadow. The entire section of the arrow was encapsulated in a gristle like covering.http://www.cattletoday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=66937


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Well Ferret, you've got your vet's opinion as well as ours. I guess it's up to you now. Given the information I have, in your shoes I would carry on but would be aware of the long-term prognosis which could be quite difficult.

I would be firmly planting it in my brain that this animal was bound for the freezer and not because I didn't want a useless animal running about the place. Common sense tells me that as he grows and gains weight this is going to put strain on a leg that is dysfunctional to some extent and that the dropped hip could well lead to arthritis. Just some thoughts for you to consider.

Please keep us informed on his progress - there is always something to be learned.

And will somebody please tell me what the Thomas Schroeder splint is?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Ronnie,
Review post #7 above.

It is about time for an update from the calf owner isn't it?


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry I dropped the ball on this thread. I forget to get online sometimes, been so busy fighting the rain trying to get garden in, and working, and taking care of the calf of course! 

The calf is doing good. His leg has developed alot more muscle and stability. His hip is up level with the other one now and filled out well in the same area. Still got a ways to go, but even his joints that seemed shrunk are now same size as the good leg. His foot still turns out a bit sometimes, and toes still kinda crooked from being in traction all that time, but mostly he stands straight. He can lift his good leg to scratch, putting all weight on the bad leg, and doesn't seem to bother him. 

He was stepping a little carefully the other day, and I noticed his toes were packed with mud and other "stuff" so I cleaned that out. When I did, the little piece of sole came off on one side, like the original softer sole that normally wears off. Since the foot didn't touch the ground for so long, and he's kept in soft bedding and grassy pen, I think it just never wore off. The sole on other toe was loose, but he acted ouchy when I picked at the edge, so I am letting it come off on it's own. Was worried about the break being sore, but I think it was his foot. He seems better there now, back to being a crazy run around fool.

My bf wants me to let him out in the bigger pen, but I feel like vet is right with confinement still. I'm afraid he'd pull a Casey's Shadow, blow himself out and injure the leg before it's fully built back up. The lump is still there on the inside where break healed crooked, but seems to be straightening some. His toes all have new growth that's coming in at a straighter angle than the original hoof he was born with, kind of like your fingernail will have a ridge sometimes when you've run a fever? Hoping this is a good thing too!

You can google Thomas Schroeder splint and see plenty of pictures of it being used on dogs. There's also one really good page that shows it on a calf. It's hard to explain....pictures online show much better. Here's a link to my facebook album which is public, so hope you can see the pictures!
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1006349846042408.1073741856.100000022073191&type=1&l=95a8c270cd


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

http://foresthillfarmiowa.com/the-schroeder-thomas-splint/

The link someone shared above, post #7 I believe, is the heifer with the not good ending. This link is a happier story on a smaller calf


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's a video from couple weeks ago. His leg has built up more since.

https://www.facebook.com/shelleyjones13/videos/1009662275711165/?l=8749321612643055919


----------



## ksfarmer68 (Jul 23, 2015)

It really comes down to this. Is he mobile? From the video he looks to be. Second as he puts on weight is that going to become a problem? Time will tell on that one. If he isn't in pain and is healthy keep working with him. Unfortunately I would guess that he will hit a point in growth were he will have issues with weight on that injury. You probably should have a game plan on what to do if that happens.


----------

